# Ουδέτερα σε -ας



## Thanasis_P (Mar 25, 2012)

Με αφορμή το πρόσφατο νήμα που άνοιξε ο *nickel* για τις βαρύγδουπες και αρχαιοπρεπείς λέξεις, θυμήθηκα την έκφραση *"ακραίον λέπας"* που είχε χρησιμοποιήσει ο Λιαντίνης. Είχα πριν από καιρό πέσει επάνω της συμπτωματικά, όταν σερφάριζα και μου είχε κάνει τότε εντύπωση. Αναρωτήθηκα πόσες ακόμα λέξεις έχουν παρόμοια μορφή, δισύλλαβα ουδέτερα σε -ας, αλλά δεν κατόρθωσα να θυμηθώ περισσότερα από δέκα. Αναδιφώντας συστηματικότερα τις γραμματικές και ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο κατάφερα να υπερδιπλασιάσω αυτόν τον αριθμό. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είχε ενδιαφέρον για τους φίλους της *lexilogia*, θα παραθέσω όμως αλφαβητικά τη μικρή συλλογή, καθώς μερικές από αυτές μου έκαναν ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση, μια και τις συναντούσα για πρώτη φορά. Η γενική πτώση σε μερικές δεν υπάρχει ή έχει πάρει διαφορετική μορφή στη νεοελληνική. Σ' εκείνες που συναντιούνται λιγότερο συχνά (έως καθόλου) παραθέτω την ερμηνεία τους. (Κάποιες από τις υπόλοιπες σημαίνουν κάτι διαφορετικό στα αρχαία [πχ τέρας=θεϊκό σημάδι])

*ἃλας*
*βρέτας *(= είδωλο, ομοίωμα)
*γέρας *(= αμοιβή, τιμή)
*γῆρας*
*δέμας *(= ανάστημα)
*δέπας *(= κύπελλο)
*κέρας*
*κνέφας *(= σκοτάδι)
*κρέας*
*κτέρας *(= κτέρεισμα)
*κῶας *(= προβιά)
*λέπας *(= βράχος)
*λίπας *(= λίπος)
*οὖδας *(= έδαφος)
*πέρας*
*σέβας*
*σέλας* 
*σκέπας* (= σκέπασμα)
*σφέλας *(= βάση αγάλματος ‖ ξύλινη θήκη)
*τέρας* 
*ψέφας *(= σκοτάδι)

Για τις παρακάτω τα στοιχεία είναι ελλιπή ή αμφίβολα.

_*ἔρας*_
_*κλέπας *_(= πηλώδες έδαφος)
_*κλέτας *_(= πλαγιά, κλιτύς)
_*οὖας *_(= αφτί)

Όποιος έχει τη διάθεση, μπορεί να κάνει διορθώσεις ή βελτιώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2012)

Να τι λέει γι’ αυτά η Γραμματική (τα ανισοσύλλαβε σε –ς):
Τα ουσιαστικά που κλίνονται σύμφωνα με το _τέρας_ είναι παροξύτονα και τονίζονται στη γενική ενικού, ονομαστική, αιτιατική και κλητική πληθυντικού στην προπαραλήγουσα. Παρόμοια κλίνονται και τα _γήρας, κρέας, πέρας_ κ.ά.

Πώς κλίνεται το _τέρας_;
_το τέρας / του τέρατος / το τέρας / τα τέρατα / των τεράτων / τα τέρατα_
Έχεις ξεχάσει το _δέρας_ από τα γνωστά. _Του χρυσόμαλλου δέρατος, τα χρυσόμαλλα δέρατα._

Το _σέβας_ (_τα σέβη μου_) δεν ανήκει στην παρέα.
Αλλά το _βόρειο σέλας_ και το _νότιο σέλας_ είναι μαζί τα _πολικά σέλατα_. Ήθελα εδώ και καιρό να το πω αυτό και δεν έβρισκα την ευκαιρία.
:)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά το _βόρειο σέλας_ και το _νότιο σέλας_ είναι μαζί τα _πολικά σέλατα_. Ήθελα εδώ και καιρό να το πω αυτό και δεν έβρισκα την ευκαιρία. :)


Λάθος, φίλτατε — σας παραπέμπω στη Λεξιλογία: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3259-%CE%A3%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%B1%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%B3%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BF-%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%85!&p=29809&viewfull=1#post29809


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2012)

Μα δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά. Ένα απωθημένο δεν μπορεί να βγάλει ο άνθρωπος! Άκου εκεί «τα πολικά σέλα»! Και ποιο φόρουμ είν' αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

Τα πολικά «σέλαα», nickel, τα πολικά «σέλαα». Σε παρέπεμψα κατευθείαν στον οριστικοποιημένο κλιτικό πίνακα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να το υπονομεύσω λιγάκι απ' αυτό το μετερίζι; Τόσα και τόσα έχουμε προσαρμόσει, θα αφήσουμε τα _σέλαα_ να μας κάνουν κουμάντο; (Και το λέω σοβαρά, δεν κάνω πλάκα.)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 25, 2012)

Ο ορθότερος τύπος στον πληθυντικό (σύμφωνα με τη γραμματική αρχαίας ελληνικής του Οικονόμου) είναι ο συνηρημένος σέλᾱ<σέλαα, αν και όπως είδα μαρτυρούνται και οι υπόλοιποι τύποι. 
Υπογεγραμμένη έπαιρνε η δοτική ενικού τῷ σέλᾳ<τῷ σέλαι


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanasis_P, δες στο άλλο νήμα όπου και παραπέμπω για τη σχετική συζήτηση που έχει ήδη προηγηθεί.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 25, 2012)

Το επισκέφθηκα, γι' αυτό σχολίασα και τη δοτική.
Πολλοί τύποι σε πλάγιες πτώσεις αυτών των ουσιαστικών (πχ δέμας) δε μαρτυρούνται και βγήκαν κατ' αναλογία με παρόμοια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 25, 2012)

Το ΛΚΝ διαφωνεί και δίνει εναλλακτική κλίση δίπλα στην γνωστή (σέλατος).


----------

